# Final Year IEEE/ Non IEEE 2011 Engineering Projects



## HDL Solutions (Jul 27, 2011)

Engineering Projects on Embedded Systems, VLSI Design, Optical Communication, Networking, MATLAB, Power Electronics, Instrumentation, DOT-NET, JAVA etc.Any title of your choice/ IEEE titles. Collect your Project Booklet, Abstract.

Training Courses: Junior & Basic Electronics, Embedded System Design, PCB Design, VLSI Design, Programmable System Design in ATMEL,PIC,ARM micro controller and RTOS. Soft Skills Training for Communication, Job Interview and Placements, etc.

Job based Practical Training in Govt. Approved Certified Courses in Electronic, Embedded & Programmable System Design, Computer Applications & Networking, Office Management, Marketing Management.

Inplant Training in PCB Designing, Embedded Firmware Development, CMOS VLSI Designing. Engineering Projects on Embedded Systems.

Address: 19A, Pandian Complex, 9th North Cross St, Anna Nagar, Madurai
Phone: +91 909 505 1010


----------

